#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  The New Creator Mode on LinkedIn

## Bhavya

Keren Baruch - Product Lead for Creator Strategy at LinkedIn is working on developing the next stage in Creator Mode for LinkedIn. 
You can learn more about creator tools, and LinkedIns upcoming creator plans, here.

----------

